# Anyone else getting primed for fishin???



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I just got the new BPS spring mag and all I can say is that I can't wait for May! I can't wait to be out on a lake in 75 degree weather wettin a line.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

At this rate we won't have 75 degrees until AUGUST!!! :******:

But yes, I am jonesing for some openwater fishing. Preferrably some WARM openwater fishing, but I'll take April Pike Fishing up in Devils Lake too.

Bass though baby, that's what I'm really waiting for. Flippin tubes under docks, bouncing jigs of some rip-rap, topwater explosions on a Super Spook Jr... the stuff that dreams are made of, and speaking of dreams...

I've had 1-2 fishing dreams per week for about the last two months, and THAT is what is really getting to me. Last night I was fishing some real rocky lake that I had never been too. Someplace in Minnesota. A resort-retirement type complex that was on some massive rock-filled lake. Strange...even worse, I never caught anything.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Good to know I'm not alone. This dang cold weather is going to kill me.

Any open water date predictions???


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You are certainly not alone, I've started to have daydreams where I kind of drift away and fish for a few minutes.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I am ready for open water, spring smallies with a fly rod numb fingers and all. I am going to try channel A this spring with my fly rod and some bucktails I made up this winter.  can't wait!!

sounds like winter is going to let us know she ain't done yet  major snow on the way!!!!


----------

